# Kitties



## Pisis (May 24, 2006)

This is the overall 3rd litter of kitties in last 12 Months...
Four of small hairballs this time.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

that face in the picture second from the bottom makes it look like a monkey


----------



## Maestro (May 25, 2006)

Pisis said:


> This is the overall 3rd litter of kitties in last 12 Months...
> Four of small hairballs this time.



3rd litter in 12 months ? Never thaught about getting your cat sterilized ?

Unless you make money from selling the kitties...


----------



## Pisis (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, of course but always when we want to, it's too late...
And it's more an outocme, we don't get any cash from giving them away...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2006)

One of Steve Martins favorite pastimes was kitten juggling, and man, he was good at it too.......


----------



## Erich (May 25, 2006)

geezo well mamma kity has probably got 3 more years of life before she croaks. that is one tired looking cat


----------



## pbfoot (May 25, 2006)

Erich said:


> geezo well mamma kity has probably got 3 more years of life before she croaks. that is one tired looking cat


 your right


----------



## Wildcat (May 25, 2006)

I hate cats.


----------



## Pisis (May 26, 2006)

Erich said:


> geezo well mamma kity has probably got 3 more years of life before she croaks. that is one tired looking cat


Yeah, she's only 2 years old, so she MUST go to sterilization ASAP!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 17, 2006)

Some update of the kittens...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)

Free cats???


----------



## Pisis (Jun 17, 2006)

No, we feed them to grow and then we sell them for caterring....


----------



## reddragon (Jun 26, 2006)

They are cute little kittens, but of course, all kittens are. Wish I could help you out but I just adopted one from a shelter last Friday.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Post a pic if possible. They are very nice, but you know, when you have a lot of them and they sh*t all over the place, it's not very good. But on the other hand, it's fun with them.


----------



## Clave (Jun 28, 2006)

Damn cute!  8)


----------



## Pisis (Jun 30, 2006)

I don¨t like the word cute, when a man says that, it sounds really gay. I rather say they're funny. But thank you nevertheless. I'll post new pics soon, they grow every day.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2006)

what if you wanna describe a girl as cute?


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2006)

That's ok, of course. But if you say that *something*is cute, in my head it sounds really gay, I don't know why...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 2, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Free cats???




Les - You stole my thunder.

Pisis? No offense, but wasn't one pic enough?


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2006)

No, because you can see how they grow each and every day.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2006)

I had kitten soup one time in Portugal... Quite delicious I must say, but the little tiny hairs were a bi*ch to get out of my teeth...

Worse than pubes I tell ya...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 3, 2006)

How did you come to eat that?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2006)

Saw a sign on the side of the road leading to Lisboa that said Kitten Soup: Fresh Daily.... Said to my Teammates, "Hey, when in Lisbon, do as the natives do.."

So we stopped in, asked for the special, and sat back drinking some Sagres Bohemian, listening to the cries of the little kittens as they were thrown into the pot....

Alot more entertaining than droppin lobsters in a pot I can tell ya...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 3, 2006)

Sheesh, that's wicked.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2006)

And a joke... God ur gullible... Almost as bad as Henk...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL you pWn3d me...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2006)

U really thought I ate kitten soup???


----------



## Pisis (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, to be honest, a) you're a meatball and b) if my father ate a dog in Vietnam and in Eastern Europe they eat cats... But I though it'd be a joke.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2006)

I am far from a meatball... I am an intelligent, well versed individual with an IQ over 160... I am an @sshole, but that is irrelevant since everyone here already knows that...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 3, 2006)

OK, so here I ask; please explain me the differences and nuances between and @sshole and a meatball.

If I got it, a meatball is a cretin and an @sshole is a [email protected]?

And I seriously doubt your IQ...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2006)

An @sshole is abrasive, opinionated, insulting and abusive..

A meatball is retarded, uninformed, immature and a moron....


----------



## Monique (Jul 3, 2006)

=D Awww, they're all so cute. ^_^ I wish I was allowed to have a Kitty, but my mom doesn't like cats. Not one bit.​


----------



## Henk (Jul 3, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> And a joke... God ur gullible... Almost as bad as Henk...



What, now to be honest les when I read that I knew it was bullshit, the way you told it.

So you say I am the worst, sh*t now that sucks. 

Would you eat cat soup or dog soup or any kind of food with dogs or cats in it les?


----------



## Henk (Jul 3, 2006)

I would like to have one to watch my dog chase it around the yard and rip it to pieces. He he he he........


----------



## Monique (Jul 3, 2006)

Henk said:


> I would like to have one to watch my dog chase it around the yard and rip it to pieces. He he he he........


D= That is so not nice, Henk! The poor Kitty has feelings.​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2006)

Monique said:


> D= That is so not nice, Henk! The poor Kitty has feelings.​



So do millions of chickens, cows and pigs that are machine murdered, just so some fat guy can have a plate of McSh!t. At least Henk's Dog would kill the kitty naturally  ! 

I don't like cats because they take dumps on my lawn, not only does it stink but it's a mess when you run over one with a flymo  .


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2006)

I have eaten Cat before, and possibly Dog as well, although we werent able to confirm or deny it...

U are not the worst Henk, but the whole stealth fighter thing really put u at the head of the list..


----------



## Monique (Jul 3, 2006)

d=< The cows and chickens can all go crash and burn. I mean they where bred to be made into burgers and chicken fingers any way.​


----------



## Henk (Jul 3, 2006)

Well I am not for animal cruelty or any of that, but if those dam cats can just stop getting baby's and not come in my yard it would be great. A cat is nice only if it is not mine. They do look cute, that I must admit.


----------



## Henk (Jul 3, 2006)

Tiger said:


> So do millions of chickens, cows and pigs that are machine murdered, just so some fat guy can have a plate of McSh!t. At least Henk's Dog would kill the kitty naturally  !
> 
> I don't like cats because they take dumps on my lawn, not only does it stink but it's a mess when you run over one with a flymo  .



He he he...... They can really stink if they die, other dead things does not so bad.


----------



## Henk (Jul 3, 2006)

Les I can not remember the stealth thing.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2006)

Henk said:


> Les I can not remember the stealth thing.



I think he's talking about the time you thought that movie prop was a real aircraft.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2006)

Monique said:


> d=< The cows and chickens can all go crash and burn. I mean they where bred to be made into burgers and chicken fingers any way.​



So if I *breed* cats to be systematically slaughtered and put in burgers I guess thats ok then.


----------



## Henk (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh, I just asked about the picture because I did not see that movie nor how the aircraft looked that they used in it, but I can see what you mean.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2006)

Tiger, ur killin me dude lol.....


----------



## Monique (Jul 3, 2006)

Tiger said:


> So if I *breed* cats to be systematically slaughtered and put in burgers I guess thats ok then.



:/ I guess so, but I highly doubt kittie burgers would taste all that great.​


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2006)

Cat, if cooked properly, tastes like chicken or rabbit.... I would assume that kitties, being younger and a more tender meat, would be even better tasting...


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 3, 2006)

the best time to own a cat is when they find that warm spot near the radiator of your car


----------



## Monique (Jul 3, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Cat, if cooked properly, tastes like chicken or rabbit.... I would assume that kitties, being younger and a more tender meat, would be even better tasting...



=P Well Snake tastes like chicken if you cook it right. Damn, China had some good food.​


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 3, 2006)

the cat tastes best when almost raw and pink although i find the hair a little troubling this can be overcome with the hairless variety


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2006)

that's a cross breed isn't it ? armadillo/cat ?? yummie


----------



## Henk (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, chicken taste like crap so if you say it taste like chicken it must taste like crap Les? He he he.........


----------



## Pisis (Jul 5, 2006)

Where does the word *Cat*erring come from?


----------



## Henk (Jul 5, 2006)

Some Chinese restaurant. He he he...........


----------

